
The GPL Is Almost an All Writs Canary - fpgeek
http://2d.laboratorium.net/post/142848414775/the-gpl-is-almost-an-all-writs-canary
======
enkiv2
The GPL does not require public distribution of derivative works; only that
the original licensor could not prevent licensees (even indirect ones) from
performing redistribution. This is used all the time: within corporations it's
normal to patch/fix GPL'd software and not distribute the changes outside of
the organization, with the caveat that distribution could not be _stopped_ by
GPL licensing terms; usually, instead, it will be stopped by employment
contracts.

The GPL has gone through a lot of hoops to warp itself in such a way that it
takes a normally restriction-based system (licensing) and turns it into a
limited guarantee of freedom from restrictions. But, it can't really subvert
something like a gag order.

Consider the case of a dual license, where one license is a GPL and another
license is some permissive noncommercial license. The restrictions of both
licenses apply, and thus, the result is a composite set of licensing terms
that resemble a GPL with commercial use restrictions. The GPL's interaction
with any other set of laws that restrict distribution will operate the same
way.

